

Headerless Train Announcements - jgrahamc
http://www.windytan.com/2014/06/headerless-train-announcements.html

======
Pfiffer
> In an eerily out-of-place sound file, a small child reads out a list of
> numbers.

Numbers station[0] recordings perhaps?

0 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station)

~~~
wpietri
I'm guessing leftover files from some developer playing around.

------
Joona
>Also, there is an English recording of most announcements, even though only
Finnish and Swedish are usually heard on commuter trains.

Actually, announcements are often (if not always) in all three languages.

------
maaarghk
i would /love/ to do this for the trains here! (ScotRail FWIW.)

~~~
splatzone
was just about to post the same comment. where abouts in scotland are you, out
of interest? :)

